# [Suche] Das Mädchen am Ende der Straße (Film)



## KaiGo-der-Zweite (30. Mai 2009)

*[Suche] Das Mädchen am Ende der Straße (Film)*

Ich suche diesen film  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Das_M%C3%A4dchen_am_Ende_der_Stra%C3%9Fe

auf dvd das cover müsste so aussehen http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/03/ciu/de/e2/d57fc27a02a02e0d267b8110.L._AA240_.jpg

vielleicht könnte es mir hier jemand verkaufen auf DVD nicht auf VHS
oder wenn jemand einen onlineshop kennt ders hat wäre ich auch dankbar
habs nirgendwo gefunden.

*Hyperedit:* Threadtitel optimiert


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Suche] Das Mädchen am Ende der Straße (Film)*

laut ofdb (filmdatenbank) gibt es den film in D nicht auf DVD, nur in England oder USA. zB http://www.amazon.co.uk/Little-Girl-Lives-Down-Lane/dp/B001D07QGW

kannst es auch üeber amazon.de bestellen, is aber trotz versandkosten teurer:   http://www.amazon.de/Little-Girl-Lives-Down-Lane/dp/B001D07QGW


----------



## KaiGo-der-Zweite (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Suche] Das Mädchen am Ende der Straße (Film)*



			
				Herbboy am 30.05.2009 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> laut ofdb (filmdatenbank) gibt es den film in D nicht auf DVD, nur in England oder USA. zB http://www.amazon.co.uk/Little-Girl-Lives-Down-Lane/dp/B001D07QGW
> 
> kannst es auch üeber amazon.de bestellen, is aber trotz versandkosten teurer:   http://www.amazon.de/Little-Girl-Lives-Down-Lane/dp/B001D07QGW



danke


----------

